
WPA3 feature roundup - barryshrug
https://www.wired.com/story/wpa3-wi-fi-security-passwords-easy-connect/
======
mikece
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17399744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17399744)

~~~
dang
Please don't post links to other threads when there isn't actually a
discussion there, even if it was submitted earlier. Users click on links to
see the previous comments and get annoyed when there aren't any.

It's true that there's randomness in which submission of a story ends up
getting attention on the front page, but it evens out in the long run.
Previous explanations here:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20dupe%20attention&sor...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20dupe%20attention&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0).

~~~
mikece
If you are the admin, please know that I have read your FAQs and for cases not
covered by the FAQs I am simply doing what I've seen others do. If this is
insufficient please provide more guidance.

